# Purpleheart OTF with Palmswell



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

After days of grinding and sanding away at what started as a 2 inch thick block of purpleheart I am finally finished. It is the same shape that I have been recently tampering with. This time around it sports a healthy palmswell :naughty: Dug in some finger grooves that feel super comfy. Fork tips have sight grooves added. Sanded thoroughly to 2000 grit and linseed bathed. This one will be receiving a CA finish once the linseed cures too.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Real nice!


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks very comfortable!!! I guess, if you hold this in your hand, you will never let it off


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Very nice work buddy looks great


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Wow, super nice man!!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Looks awesome BC. Great Job of sculpting!


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

A beautiful piece of wood sculpture!


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

That is beautiful, I'm now stuck for words and my hands are hovering over my key pad wanting to type some more niceties about your art work, soz I'm stumped.

Love it.

Oh I've just put you on my trade list. :rofl:


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you all for the kind words. This thing fits like a glove and i am looking forward to further experimenting with this shape. I hope it slings as great as it looks and I think i have a keeper frame I might make a run of with laminates for sale. All depends if this kind of stuff interests people.

Also there will be a hammer grip style one being made for my brother soon. We have a burl tucked away for ,and are looking into what we will use for a frame material.



Deano 1 said:


> That is beautiful, I'm now stuck for words and my hands are hovering over my key pad wanting to type some more niceties about your art work, soz I'm stumped.
> 
> Love it.
> 
> Oh I've just put you on my trade list. :rofl:


Fair enough but I am a little busy right now and need to start my secret Santa project for a buddy named Ash and then I got a trade to do with a good buddy you may know as CanOpener. After those we will see my freind thanks for the support.

Cheers

Matt (BC-Slinger)


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow... one of toughest wood I work on.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Super carving, Matt... just beautiful. Love that design.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

BC, that's a beauty!!!!!!! Wonderful job! Sanding solid purpleheart frames is most enjoyable! :bonk: You finished strong with this one! And no your slingshot isn't done yet  much love


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Meticulous as always bc. Great work!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very lovely wood, and great craftsmanship, as usual.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow, you must have put a lot of time into that beauty! The wood looks delicious.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Thats cool, my sorta style a solid one piece bit of exotic beauty! Love my purpleheart shooters..
I bet sanding that baby took its time lol..great work man!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Man, BCslinger you sure do have one helluva knack for carving these beautiful one piece super shapely cattys. Stellar work Man.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Awesome design on some fantastic wood. Great work.


----------



## ralle1 (Jan 31, 2012)

very nice catty and beatiful craft


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

that stuff is rock hard man i used it once making a self Bow and used it for the grip. you have made a stunning work of art there . well done


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Outstanding work!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice work, your style is a sign.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Respect BC

very nice shaped and finished, a shape like this up to 2000grit is a very hard job, well done !


----------



## MissLace (Feb 13, 2013)

Words cannot describe how amazing this fork is in person :bowdown:


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Put a CA finish on this badboy. Sun never fully came out but I did my best with the pics.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm a sucker for Purple Heart, but this. This is beautiful.

Fantastic work!


----------



## MissLace (Feb 13, 2013)

Soooooooooooo much shiny =3 Looks amazeballs.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Very very nice BC. It came out beautiful!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Looks amazing, man...I envy how you (& most everyone else on this forum) can create such beauty with your hands. I guess you've got it, or you don't. I don't, but I'm glad you do...there's just something about slingshots that lend themselves so nicely to an artist's touch. Great work BC, my hats off to you!


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

I almost missed this. nice one!!!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

Nice slingshot, purple heart is lovely wood to work with 

-Epic


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great job BC!


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Beautiful! Looks comfy too


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

From close ups like this i will never get enough, so nice !! regards mr.teh :wave:


----------

